
Making Windows Slower Part 1: File Access - edmorley
https://randomascii.wordpress.com/2018/04/17/making-windows-slower-part-1-file-access/
======
kumarharsh
That's a pretty good and deep look at MS internals. I've been trying to figure
out what facebook's flow is so darn bad on Windows. Using this approach might
actually give some results.

~~~
brucedawson
Is this the Facebook web page? If so then using Chrome's profiling tools would
be the best choice. Although, I find most web pages so complicated that they
are hard to understand well enough to optimize.

For any native app performance problem I highly recommend xperf/ETW. It's an
amazing tool that almost always lets me figure out the problem.
tinyurl.com/etwcentral.

~~~
kumarharsh
No, I meant the flow binary:
[https://github.com/facebook/flow](https://github.com/facebook/flow)

It's a static typechecker for JS, somewhat similar to typescript. It's written
in OCaml, which one of my colleague tells me has some perf issues in Windows.

